# What are you listening to tonight...



## ceeaton (Aug 1, 2020)

This is obviously just for fun, but I thought it would be interesting to post a few lines of a song you are listening to and see if anyone can guess the song and artist. Being online from home the last few months with this COVID stuff, I've found it is really hard to gauge the intent and thoughts of someone I know from work. I figure it couldn't hurt to know peoples musical taste to get to help know them a little better since we aren't interacting in person.

So this first one will be an easy one, I didn't post an Eagles song I was listening to earlier because I know someone here knows the lyrics so well he might have written them.

Waiting for the break of day,
Searching for something to say,
Dancing lights against the sky,
Giving up I close my eyes...

Artist and title please...


----------



## Sage (Aug 1, 2020)

60s on TV music channel


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 1, 2020)

Nope, the album this is off of was released in January of 1970.

Actually it was recorded in 1969.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 1, 2020)

Boston "More Than a Feeling" ???

I am probably SOO wrong.

I assume the googler machine is off limits!


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 1, 2020)

I think google is okay. The bands namesake is a city very close to you...

Robert Lamm wrote the song and is a founding member of this band.

Remember, I'm old so I listen to old music.

"Together we stand, united we fall" is my next entry.... also old.


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 1, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> Boston "More Than a Feeling" ???
> 
> I am probably SOO wrong.
> 
> I assume the googler machine is off limits!


I did listen to that tonight, believe it or not! Sounded pretty good in the garage (bad acoustics in here).


----------



## FXibley (Aug 1, 2020)

well google makes it easy Chigago - 25 or 6 to 4


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 1, 2020)

Ding ding ding, we have a winner!

There are parts of songs google can't handle, just a warning...


----------



## FXibley (Aug 1, 2020)

my mask
my filter
my defense
my face
insurance against indifference and hate
shelter, protection
my sanity at stake
exclusion of redundance
negotiation and debate


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 1, 2020)

sdibley said:


> my mask
> my filter
> my defense
> my face
> ...


You posted before I could add this...

The person who guesses the song and Artist gets the privilege to post the next song...

And without googling, I have no clue on that one... 

Put up some hints if someone doesn't take a stab at a guess for a while...


----------



## FXibley (Aug 1, 2020)

haha i got where you were goin


----------



## FXibley (Aug 1, 2020)

the title of this track is quite relevant to current situation we are all in but this is a very underground and not very popular genre


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 1, 2020)

That makes it more fun!

I'm guessing it is a band out of NY City, I think I've heard my neighbor from Brooklyn playing that before, am I even close?


----------



## FXibley (Aug 1, 2020)

they are not based in the US but you are probably more likely to hear their stuff in NYC than anywhere else in the country. The album was released in 2007.


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 1, 2020)

Even a google search ain't finding that one...gotta exit, time for bed, I'm old you know...


----------



## FXibley (Aug 1, 2020)

for sure, i really didnt expect anyone to get it but it was the track i was listenin to. Mask by Soman. anyone else feel free to post some lyrics


----------



## KCCam (Aug 2, 2020)

ceeaton said:


> I did listen to that tonight, believe it or not! Sounded pretty good in the garage (bad acoustics in here).


Ahhhh, they just don’t make them like that anymore. I listened to that yesterday. And I watched a YouTube video that played parts soloed from the multi-track. Boston was truly ahead of it’s time.


----------



## Sage (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## ceeaton (Aug 18, 2020)

Well, its eight o'clock in Boise, Idaho
I'll find my limo driver
Mister, take us to the show
I done made some plans for later on tonight
I'll find a little queen
And I know I can treat her right

Guess what I'm listening too in the garage during a perfect weather day in PA in August...

Should be easy, I think.


----------



## JBP (Aug 18, 2020)

Lynyrd Skynyrd!


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 18, 2020)

Ding ding ding. You are correct!


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 18, 2020)

Here's a harder one unless you really know the artist...

In the shadows of the smokestacks
Through the black snow that lay on the land
Walked home one winter morning
With my life's savings in my hand
Maryanne, she's fixin' up some breakfast
Got the lights on, on the Christmas tree
Sittin' there lookin' up at an angel
With something dyin' inside of me

As a clue, lyrics from a more popular song off the CD...

A million young poets screaming out their words
To a world full of people just living to be heard
Future generations, riding on the highways that we built
I hope they have a better understanding


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 18, 2020)

I will say that, before I googled it, I came up _empty-handed._


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 19, 2020)

Most do. John Mellancamp is a household favorite, but very regional in my opinion.

Sorry for the late reply, internet problems all day, at least perceived ones.


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 19, 2020)

Since no one is adding things to guess at, I'll add one that I know someone on here will get in about 1 second:

Now I have loved you like a baby
Like some lonesome child
And I have loved you in a tame way
And I have loved you wild

Artist and title...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 19, 2020)

Got a little Zac Brown Band going now. And drinking some Zac Brown wine.


----------



## Old Corker (Aug 20, 2020)

I had to google it but that's Seven Bridges Road by the Eagles. I have one.

There's flies in the kitchen I can hear 'em a buzzing
And I ain't done nothing since I woke up today

Hint. I've been listening to a lot by this song writer but this one was made famous by another artist.


----------



## Neb Farmer (Aug 20, 2020)

Why, that has to be The Singing Mailman! ( Angel From Montgomery) Classic Prine...excellent choice.


----------



## Old Corker (Aug 20, 2020)

Ding,Ding,Ding!
I find myself quoting him a lot lately.


----------



## cmason1957 (Aug 20, 2020)

This ia an oldie, but goodie takes me back to my high school days, maybe came out in 1974. By a British Band.

Let's all go to the magician's birthday
It's in the forest, but not so far away
Much to do and so much to say
While we listened to the orchid orchestra play.


----------



## stickman (Aug 20, 2020)

Uriah Heep.....I only needed to see "Magicians birthday".


----------



## stickman (Aug 20, 2020)

I find it really hard to determine the song just by a short passage of lyrics, I guess the lyrics just don't register in my head, I think my mind is the type that focuses more on sound.

How about this one, the song is going through my head like it's on an endless loop.

How can you see into my eyes like open doors?
Leading you down into my core where I've become so numb
Without a soul my spirit's sleeping somewhere cold
Until you find it there and lead it back home.


----------



## Sage (Aug 22, 2020)

B/S/T


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 9, 2020)

Well you walk into a restaurant, strung out from the road. And you feel the eyes upon you, as your shaking off the cold, you pretend it doesn't bother you, but just want to explode...


----------



## crushday (Oct 9, 2020)

Mrs. Crushday is in Montana for a week - flew out today. Tonight, I'm listening Mozart symphony 25 in G minor. Awesome...


----------



## stickman (Oct 9, 2020)

Bob Seger 

Now that's in my range of music, I had the live album, I forgot the name.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 9, 2020)

ceeaton said:


> Well you walk into a restaurant, strung out from the road. And you feel the eyes upon you, as your shaking off the cold, you pretend it doesn't bother you, but just want to explode...



Craig, I don't know. Why don't you just Turn the Page?


----------



## Old Corker (Oct 12, 2020)

I agree with stickman about how difficult this can be. Went to a trivia night gathering with some younger co-workers back when that was a thing. One of the categories was name the song and artist. They even gave us the clue that the word _trouble_ was in the answer. This was the passage: "Sail on Silver girl Sail on by Your time has come to shine" The reason I was asked to be on the team was to answer these questions and I could not come up with it.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 12, 2020)

I have not googled, so I am probably wrong: Isn't that "Bridge over Troubled Waters"?


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 12, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> I have not googled, so I am probably wrong: Isn't that "Bridge over Troubled Waters"?



Okay, now I looked, and I got it correct! Somehow a few remaining neurons got jangled correctly.

Soo, if I understand correctly, now it is my turn to post some lyrics to guess?

"Drove the night toward my home
The place that I was born, on the lakeside
As daylight broke, I saw the earth
The trees had burned down to the ground"


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## JohnT (Nov 24, 2020)

no fancy lights, 
no background dancers
no studio enhancements

just a guy, a guitar, and a microphone. This is REAL talent!


----------



## balatonwine (Nov 27, 2020)

War Stories with Dr. Mark Felton









War Stories with Mark Felton


'War Stories with Mark Felton' is a channel containing free audio books written and narrated by acclaimed military historian, author and YouTuber Dr. Mark Fe...




www.youtube.com





This is audio only (great as I can listen while I work). But should really be a podcast, not a Youtube site. But still very interesting. I am currently on the history of "Rat Lines"


----------



## ceeaton (Jul 8, 2022)

You get a shiver in the dark
It's a raining in the park but meantime-
South of the river you stop and you hold everything
A band is blowing Dixie, double four time…

Finally got my new computer build working well, just need some new speakers...


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 8, 2022)

Dire Straits, but I couldn't tell you the name of the song for anything.

Wait, maybe I can! Sultans of Swing?

"He's got a daytime job, and he's doing alright..." or something like that.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 8, 2022)

Yes! I got it! So, I believe that it is my turn to post lyrics to guess, right?

Anyone can have an opinion
Anyone can join in and jump
Anyone can pay and just stay away
Anyone can crash and thump


----------



## Darkroom (Jul 8, 2022)

I am finishing my poker playlist for tomorrow. Found the band recently Kursaal Flyers, and ended up including 3 songs of theirs. this is from the song *Little Does She Know*

"She was sharing her spin dry with a guy in a tie-dye, when she saw my reflection in the chrome. I knew that she'd seen me, 'cos she dropped her bikini, the one that I got her in Rome."


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 9, 2022)

sour_grapes said:


> Yes! I got it! So, I believe that it is my turn to post lyrics to guess, right?
> 
> Anyone can have an opinion
> Anyone can join in and jump
> ...


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 31, 2022)

She's a good girl, loves her mama
Loves Jesus and America too
She's a good girl, crazy 'bout Elvis
Loves horses and her boyfriend too

I love when all the radio stations play top 100 countdowns to ring in the new year or go alphabetically through their archives. This one was right around #50. Heard it the other day under "F" on another station.

Cookin', drinkin', listenin'...

Oh, #2:

You get a shiver in the dark
It's raining in the park, but meantime
South of the river, you stop, and you hold everything
A band is blowing Dixie, double-four time
You feel alright when you hear the music ring


----------



## balatonwine (Jan 1, 2023)

What are you listening to....​Not just tonight but all day long.

Currently: OTR - Old Time Radio.

Music leaves me flat after a few songs.

But while working, I can listen to OTR half hour stories all day long. I have the ear plugs in all the time.

From comedy, crime (Spade, Marlo, Diamond, Scotland Yard, black museum), history, sci fi, adventure, etc. etc. etc. I love it.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 1, 2023)

ceeaton said:


> She's a good girl, loves her mama
> Loves Jesus and America too
> She's a good girl, crazy 'bout Elvis
> Loves horses and her boyfriend too
> ...



Free Fallin' (Tom Petty)
Sultans of Swing (Dire Straits?)

ETA: Yup, I checked after posting, and Dire Straits is correct.


----------

